# Limp in front right leg



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i've always sort of noticed it since about 15 weeks of age, he is about 5 and a half months, it seems like he favors his front right leg some times. And now he's doing it even more often so now its making me really nervous. I checked all over his leg/shoulder/chest area for tenderness and it doesn't seem to be hurting him when i press on spots. 
Now he is getting fixed here in the next week, should i have it x-ray'd then also?
I just lost my job so its going be hard to pay for the xray but if there is something wrong i would feel bad if there was something i could have done but didnt. he's my baby so i would be devestated if he developed joint issues or something related to?

im basically just looking for advice on what to do?
thanks to all in advance


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I would get it xrayed. It could just be a fracture those are hard to heal Dixie just got over one it took 4 months to heal and thats with out exercise and restricted to limited movement. I would get it checked out just to be on the safe side their could be something wrong with its rotator cup as well.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

what state are you located in? Does your pup limp both indoor and outdoor.

Reason i ask is here in my state we use salt, and my dog will limp on every walk because he gets salt in his feet.

Check his pads, just for basics things. I know these are basic but if he has a cut, or irritation on one of his pads or past them between the toes, it would cause a favor of the other leg.

If you cant find anything, then the vet may need to help. An x ray may not do it. It may be muscle, tendon, or ligament which x ray will not show.

Run your hand up and down the leg, check for instability. Stack(or make dog stand) and again go over it checking for stability. Feel for obvious fractures. Check stability of Knee and elbo.

If your board, pull up some dog anatamy(muscle, ligament, tendons) Get and idea of where everything is.

Just some ideas to narrow it down.


----------

